# Screwed if I do, and screwed if I don't



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've been an IBS sufferer for about almost a year now, and have only recently been diagnosed with it 2 months ago. I've been eating fairly healthy and have been avoiding the foods that typically have been known to make IBS worse. However, I found that my problem is not so simple as what kind of diet I am on. As a matter of fact, all through last Christmas break, I did nothing but eat greasy, fatty food, without getting much fiber, and was still progressively getting better. However, now that I am trying to eat healthier in general, I am finding that my bowels are still getting very easily irritated and bloated. This is the problem I am having, specifically...If I decide to include fiber in my diet, I get bloating/pain from excessive (and sometimes trapped) gas, and have an unbelievable amount of flatulence all throughout the day.But if I DON'T get my recommended daily fiber intake, it may take me 2-3 days to have a bowel movement, and I get bloating/pain from what I assume is just due to my bowels being full.I've tried researching about the types of fiber on my own, but kept coming up with two conflicting arguements. Some people/sources have said to get more soluble fiber, over insoluable fiber (of about a rate of 75% soluble and 25% insoluble), while other sources have said to prioritize insoluble fiber because they claim soluble fiber tends to cause gas/bloating. I have yet to find the right balance or answer to this issue, and am utterly confused, and would really appreciate it if someone could give me some guidance. The only thing I've been able to figure out on my own, is that cereal may be giving me more gas than oatmeal is, due to it containing glutten, wheat and being processed food in general. I've also been told to spread out my fiber intake throughout the day and not get it all in just one sitting. Thanks in advance for your help._PSI use lactose free milk for my cereal & oatmeal._


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

gluten isn't usually what leads to gas. It is the starches and fibers in the wheat, not the protein part. Not that it makes much difference as you get both when you eat wheat.Unfortuantely high fiber foods often are the ones that compounds that lead to gas. They are right that spreading it out helps and generally insoluble fiber is less fermentable and for some on the constipated side they do well with insoluble fiber.There really is no one size fits all rule, and most everything has a good side and a bad side to it.Some people find adding probiotics helps reduce the amount of gas because they don't ferment the carbs they digest.


----------



## rckclmbr (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're struggling with the fiber balance! It's hard to find the right type and right amount to keep things going without overdoing it. So far what has helped me is taking probiotics (like Kathleen mentioned) and slowly slowly slowly adding more fiber to my diet.Also, don't forget to drink a lot of water! Especially when you're taking a decent amount of insoluble fiber!


----------



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Kathleen M. and rckclmbr, and sorry for the late [email protected] M.What exactly are probiotics and which ones would you suggest that may help me for my circumstances? I suffer more from constipation due to my IBS, if that is of any help for [email protected]'ve been sporadically adjusting the amount of fiber I get each day and I am still unable to understand why my body reacts the way it does to certain fiber containing foods. I don't know if its my imagination or not, but Oatmeal seems to give me less problems with gas, but I still get bloated, especially later in the day (evening and beyond). Eating high fiber cereal like Go Lean Crunch, seems to give me a lot more trouble, especially if I eat more than two servings of it (even though its less total fiber than two servings of oatmeal). Its unusual that oatmeal gives me less gas when its higher in soluble fiber and low in insoluble fiber, and that cereal gives me more gas when its the exact opposite. Also, I do tend to drink plenty of water, especially during mealtime, and even fruit juices at least once a day. I even take a magnesium citrate supplement with a full glass of water occasionally, which I've been recommended to take for bowel pain and inconsistency issues. Also, what kind of probiotics do you use?


----------



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

have you tried a fibre supplement that doesn't produce gas - such as normocol - http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001876.html


----------



## Cupcake05 (May 2, 2010)

I take Benefibre 2 times a day and it seems to really help! It doesnt cause bloating or gas at all! and the best part it dissolves completely and it doesnt have any taste!


----------

